# 10000 apples for LauraNazario!!!!!!!!



## ILT

*Wow!!!!!!  10000 helpful and insighful posts Laura!!!!!!!!*

*Congratulations, and thanks, 10000 thanks for everything!!!!!!!!!!*

*GRACIAS GRACIAS GRACIAS GRACIAS GRACIAS GRACIAS*​


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Diez mil felicidades Laura!


 *Ya sabemos que las cifras no importan, pero la ayuda
constante que ofreces a los foreros sí importa mucho.

¡Enhorabuena!

Cuchu
*​


----------



## Laia

*Uooo!! Hay que ver... uau... 10.000 manzanas son muchas manzanas... *
*Felicidades.*

Laia


----------



## Fernando

Y yo con post imbéciles sólo he llegado a los 2000.

Gracias LN.


----------



## ampurdan

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, LAURA!
10.000 manzanas son muchas manzanas;
no te las comas de golpe que te puede dar algo...
Yo, con tu permiso, me las voy comiendo sobre la marcha,
mientras me las voy encontrando...
Y tengo que decir que no son nada indigestas...
¡Ya puedes sacudir el manzano porque te vamos a pedir muchas más!​


----------



## irisheyes0583

Por toda la ayuda que nos has dado y toda la que nos vas a dar, ¡te damos 10.000 gracias! ¡Felicitaciones!
  ​


----------



## GenJen54

Not just a bushel,
Not just a barrel...

a whole ORCHARD of thanks for your *10,000*, 
red (and read) delicious posts!

Whew!  That was hard work.  
Maybe next time, I'll just make a PIE.

​


----------



## Phryne

Hay gente en estos foros aunque por distintos motivos no dejan de sorprenderme y generar admiración de mi parte. En tu caso, Laurita, me cuesta creer que hayas podido dar estos 10.000 mensajes de ayuda e inmensa sabiduría. 
 *!!!!Felicitaciones!!!
*​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA LAURA!!!!  


Alundra.


----------



## DDT

*10000 Gracias!!!
*​Laura, you're wonderful!!!

  ​
DDT


----------



## Monnik

*WOW...  FELICIDADES A LA 10,000 POTENCIA!!!*


​


----------



## Don Borinqueno

FeLiCiDaDeS LaUrA. GrACiAs pOr ToDo QuE NoS HaS HeChO!!


----------



## cirrus

Laura thanks for your help and support.  You have so improved my Spanish.


----------



## lauranazario

Gracias a todos por sus mensajes.

Me he resultado interesante ver que el "odómetro" ha cambiado de cuatro dígitos a cinco... y aproveché el momento para recordar con mucho cariño el gran número traducciones que me han permitido ofrecer, las animadas conversaciones tenidas sobre el uso del idioma y los muchos términos que he aprendido junto a ustedes.

Y mencionar la palabra "odómetro" me he hecho pensar en un auto... ¿quién quiere dar un paseo por Puerto Rico? 

Agradecida... su conductora cuidadosa,
Laura N.


----------



## Mita

*¡Más vale tarde que nunca!*


* ¡¡¡Felicitaciones, Laura!!! *​ 



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Y yo con post imbéciles sólo he llegado a los 2000.
> 
> Gracias LN.


 
Jajajaaa  ¡¡Qué poco humilde eres, Fernando!!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Felicidades Laura!!!
muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!!
besitos mediterráneos de tío Roi


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulations, *Laura*. Continue being as _*helpful*_ and _*omniscient*_ as you are.


----------



## Mei

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!

Mei


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones a la prolífica caribeña!


----------



## Like an Angel

Felicitaciones Laura, y aunque sé que soy reiterativa ¡¡¡GRACIAS, MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Gargl, Laura, I almost missed your first kilopost! 
I would be a shame, as I know your incredible dedication and commitment to these forums.
Thank you!


----------



## Eugin

*Aunque esté un poco desaparecida de los foros por fuerza mayor  , no quiero perderme la oportunidad de agradecerte y felicitarte por tremendo logro!!! *

*¿Qué sería de los foros sin nuestra cuota diaria de los posts de nuestra "manzanita"?   *

*Gracias por todo y por estar ahí, siempre! Gracias, una y otra vez, hasta llegar a 10.000.... uff....  ya me cansé de contar...  *

*Para tí*​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Felicidades a la boricua más sabia que conozco 
Muchas gracias por las 10 000 manzanitas de la doscordia *¡ayuda!    *Eres tiggerrífica 
Tigger


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Laura: There's no question that your faithful and gratuitous work here is appreciated. I agree Eugin, what would we do without the little apple of the forum?!?! I believe we'd be absolutely lost! je je Warm thanks for all of your hard work. You're quite a lady!*


----------



## belén

¡¡Muchas felicidades Laura!! ¡¡Qué número más impactante!!

Como regalo, encargué a un reputado pintor un cuadro de tu familia. ¡Qué se quite la familia de Carlos V! ¡Llegaron Los Nazario!


----------



## elroy

*Muchas felicidades al dechado de excelencia. *
*Que sigas alumbrando el foro. *​


----------



## blancalaw

Thank you for your hard work and dedication!!   If you only had a dollar for every post you made...​


----------



## la grive solitaire

**A*W*E*S*O*M*E*!*​ 

*10,000 CONGRATULATIONS, LAURA! *​


----------



## lauranazario

Thanks again for your nice words, as they serve as encouragement to go the extra mile.

Speaking of miles, I'm again reminded of a car... and I see nobody took me up on my previous post's offer.
I don't know why but that struck me as funny.


----------



## Sparrow22

antes que nada* MILLONES DE FELICITACIONES,** e*xcelente Laura !!!!!!!

todas tus ayudas son mas que invalorables, desde las que das en los posts hasta los diccionarios de Resources (que a veces nos olvidamos de mirar )

*QUE SIGAS AYUDANDO 10.000 VECES MAS !!!!!!*

y me anoto para que me lleves a recorrer las hermosas playas de Puerto Rico y todo San JUan !!!!!!


----------



## cubaMania

It's true, Laura, the forums would be far less valuable without your tremendous contributions.  Thanks!


----------



## *Cowgirl*

_Happy 10,000 Laura!!
_


----------



## fenixpollo

*Congratulations on the Raise!*

*So, Laura... how does it feel to be pulling down FIVE FIGURES?*


----------



## Nadine Beck

Laura --

Desde que he encontrado al foro, muchas veces he sentido un poco como Goldilocks. Muchas de las contestaciones son un poco demasiado así o asao, pero cuando veo tu manzana se que voy a encontrar la contestación más cómoda.

I know, I know, it's because you're in Puerto Rico, and to me you speak "right."     Well there it is, what can you do?   I'm glad you're here.

--Nadine


----------



## lauranazario

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> *QUE SIGAS AYUDANDO 10.000 VECES MAS !!!!!!*
> 
> y me anoto para que me lleves a recorrer las hermosas playas de Puerto Rico y todo San JUan !!!!!!


Retomo este hilo porque he visto que alguien aceptó la 'invitación' que hice en un mensaje anterior. 

A ver, Sparrow... esta sería nuestra primera parada.

Saludos,
LauraN.


----------



## Sparrow22

jaja, y te la acepto con gusto !!!!! no viví en Puerto Rico, pero si en Santo Domingo, imagino que el malecón debe ser muy parecido !!!!!!

cuando salimos ??? ya tengo el pasaporte listo


----------



## Outsider

_Muchas felicidades, Laura. ​_


----------

